# Where to place water pan?



## finsfree (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello,

I have an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn Offset Smoker. I bought heat deflectors for it and I don't know where to place my water pan. 

 Any ideas as to where I should place my water pan?

Thanks,


----------



## kruizer (Oct 2, 2020)

You should put your water pan next to the fire end of your smoker


----------



## finsfree (Oct 2, 2020)

kruizer said:


> You should put your water pan next to the fire end of your smoker



Yeah, I was thinking that. I modified that prebuilt tinfoil pan that I got at Publix to be a little smaller.

What do you think now?


----------



## kruizer (Oct 2, 2020)

That looks about right. Just keep it filled with hot water.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 2, 2020)

My 2¢ is to dump the pan.
I used to have a crappy offset.  I tried a water pan and didn't notice any difference. 
Burning wood, charcoal,  or (ack no) gas produces water vapor


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2020)

If you're going to use a W.P. use a bigger pan at least 10''x10''x3'' deep and fill it with boiling water. Find an old stainless steel coffee pot and after you  fill the pan with boiling water refill it and set on the warming plate on top of the fire box. Your pan is right where you want to put it/ in front of the opening to the fire box.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2020)

I put mine on the grate next to the firebox on my Lang & it evened out the side to side temps. I just fill it with cold water & it boils away in a few hours.







Al


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 4, 2020)

Put it in the kitchen sink.  You don't need water in an offset.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 4, 2020)

The water pan with water in it does two things. It acts as a heat sink to help stabilize temperature and it helps to keep the humidity up in the cooking chamber which helps keep your protein from drying out.


----------

